# Imac redémarre tout seul



## corsica06 (9 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous  

J'ai un petit problème avec mon Imac 24 qui date de janvier 2008 (avec 3 Go de mémoire).

Depuis 2 ou 3 jours, il redémarre tout seul à intervalles irrégulier.
Je bosse dessus, l'écran s'éteint et il redémarre  :mouais: 
Je n'ai pas de périphérique dessus, mis à part un Iphone et j'ai mis une barrette de 2go dessus depuis une quinzaine de jours.
Ce qui est louche, c'est qu'à chaque plantage j'ai ma liveboxe qui saute aussi (tous les voyant clignotent et plus d'ADSL pendant 5 mn, le temps que celle-ci se resynchronise).
Je peux avoir 2 ou 3 plantage en 15 mn et plus rien pendant plusieurs heures.
Impossible de savoir le rapport qu'il peut y avoir entre la livebox et l'Imac (qui plante quoi) sachant que l'Imac est en Wifi.

Etant novice en Mac, merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## ntx (9 Juillet 2008)

/Application/Utilitaires/Console pour voir les rapports de crash.
Il n'est pas exclu que ta barrette mémoire soit la cause de tes plantages.


----------



## corsica06 (9 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse 

J'ai enlevé la barrette mémoire et le problème est toujours présent.


 Voila ce que la console affiche après 2 plantage à la suite qui viennent de se produire :

09/07/08 19:28:34 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init.d/dashboardadvisoryd.plist 
09/07/08 19:28:34 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init.d/IIDCAssistant.plist 
09/07/08 19:28:34 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.IIDCAssistant) Conflict with job: 0x100920.IIDCAssistant over Mach service: com.apple.IIDCAssistant 
09/07/08 19:28:34 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.apache.httpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:28:34 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.cups.cups-lpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:28:34 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.cups.cupsd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:28:34 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.ntp.ntpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:28:38 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.ftpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:28:38 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.openssh.sshd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:28:42 org.apache.httpd[28] httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using imac-de-bruno-moyon.local for ServerName 
09/07/08 19:28:50 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] Starting XIMETA LPX Protocol 
09/07/08 19:28:50 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] kextload: extension /System/Library/Extensions/netlpx.kext appears to be loadable 
09/07/08 19:28:50 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] kextload: loading extension /System/Library/Extensions/netlpx.kext 
09/07/08 19:28:50 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] kextload: sending 1 personality to the kernel 
09/07/08 19:28:50 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] kextload: extension /System/Library/Extensions/netlpx.kext is already loaded 
09/07/08 19:28:50 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] Starting XIMETA NDAS Service 
09/07/08 19:28:50 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] Started. 
09/07/08 19:30:51 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.UserEventAgent-LoginWindow[72]) Exited: Terminated 
09/07/08 19:30:51 com.apple.launchd[98] (com.apple.FolderActions.folders) Path monitoring failed on "/Volumes/CINEBOX-320": No such file or directory 
09/07/08 19:30:52 com.apple.launchd[98] (com.apple.FolderActions.folders) Path monitoring failed on "/Volumes/CINEBOX-320": No such file or directory 
09/07/08 19:30:54 Dock[108] _DESCRegisterDockExtraClient failed 268435459 
09/07/08 19:31:08 MagicMenuHotKeyDaemon[135] Started 
09/07/08 19:31:08 [0x0-0x15015].com.stuffit.MagicMenu[131] 2008-07-09 19:31:08.986 MagicMenuHotKeyDaemon[135:10b] Started 
09/07/08 19:31:10 quicklookd[119] [QL ERROR] 'Creating thumbnail' timed out for '<QLThumbnailRequest /Users/nono/Desktop/juste une fois-.avi>' 
09/07/08 19:31:10 TheTube Helper[133] LCC Scroll Enhancer loaded 
09/07/08 19:31:20 quicklookd[136] [QL ERROR] 'Creating thumbnail' timed out for '<QLThumbnailRequest /Users/nono/Desktop/Voleurs De Chevaux.avi>' 
09/07/08 19:31:21 com.apple.quicklook[141] Wed Jul  9 19:31:21 imac-de-bruno-moyon.local quicklookd[141] <Error>: CGContextClosePath: no current point. 
09/07/08 19:31:21 com.apple.quicklook[141] Wed Jul  9 19:31:21 imac-de-bruno-moyon.local quicklookd[141] <Error>: CGContextClosePath: no current point. 
09/07/08 19:31:21 com.apple.quicklook[141] Wed Jul  9 19:31:21 imac-de-bruno-moyon.local quicklookd[141] <Error>: CGContextClosePath: no current point. 
09/07/08 19:31:21 com.apple.quicklook[141] Wed Jul  9 19:31:21 imac-de-bruno-moyon.local quicklookd[141] <Error>: CGContextClosePath: no current point. 
09/07/08 19:31:28 [0x0-0x1a01a].com.apple.systemevents[138] com.apple.FolderActions.enabled: Already loaded 
09/07/08 19:31:31 quicklookd[141] [QL ERROR] 'Creating thumbnail' timed out for '<QLThumbnailRequest /Users/nono/Desktop/The Bank Job.avi>' 
09/07/08 19:33:47 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] fsck_hfs: Volume is journaled.  No checking performed. 
09/07/08 19:33:47 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] fsck_hfs: Use the -f option to force checking. 
09/07/08 19:33:50 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init.d/dashboardadvisoryd.plist 
09/07/08 19:33:50 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init.d/IIDCAssistant.plist 
09/07/08 19:33:50 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.IIDCAssistant) Conflict with job: 0x100ad0.IIDCAssistant over Mach service: com.apple.IIDCAssistant 
09/07/08 19:33:50 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.apache.httpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:33:50 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.cups.cups-lpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:33:50 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.cups.cupsd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:33:50 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.ntp.ntpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:33:55 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.ftpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:33:55 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.openssh.sshd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
09/07/08 19:33:59 org.apache.httpd[28] httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using imac-de-bruno-moyon.local for ServerName 
09/07/08 19:33:59 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.apache.httpd) Throttling respawn: Will start in 9 seconds 
09/07/08 19:34:01 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.apache.httpd) Throttling respawn: Will start in 7 seconds 
09/07/08 19:34:07 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] Starting XIMETA LPX Protocol 
09/07/08 19:34:07 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] kextload: extension /System/Library/Extensions/netlpx.kext appears to be loadable 
09/07/08 19:34:07 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] kextload: loading extension /System/Library/Extensions/netlpx.kext 
09/07/08 19:34:07 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] kextload: sending 1 personality to the kernel 
09/07/08 19:34:07 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] kextload: extension /System/Library/Extensions/netlpx.kext is already loaded 
09/07/08 19:34:07 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] Starting XIMETA NDAS Service 
09/07/08 19:34:07 com.apple.SystemStarter[32] Started. 
09/07/08 19:34:09 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.UserEventAgent-LoginWindow[71]) Exited: Terminated 
09/07/08 19:34:09 com.apple.launchd[90] (com.apple.FolderActions.folders) Path monitoring failed on "/Volumes/CINEBOX-320": No such file or directory 
09/07/08 19:34:11 com.apple.launchd[90] (com.apple.FolderActions.folders) Path monitoring failed on "/Volumes/CINEBOX-320": No such file or directory 
09/07/08 19:34:26 MagicMenuHotKeyDaemon[129] Started 
09/07/08 19:34:26 TheTube Helper[125] LCC Scroll Enhancer loaded 
09/07/08 19:34:26 [0x0-0x13013].com.stuffit.MagicMenu[123] 2008-07-09 19:34:26.310 MagicMenuHotKeyDaemon[129:10b] Started 
09/07/08 19:34:27 quicklookd[112] [QL ERROR] 'Creating thumbnail' timed out for '<QLThumbnailRequest /Users/nono/Desktop/Voleurs De Chevaux.avi>' 
09/07/08 19:34:28 com.apple.quicklook[133] Wed Jul  9 19:34:28 imac-de-bruno-moyon.local quicklookd[133] <Error>: CGContextClosePath: no current point. 
09/07/08 19:34:28 com.apple.quicklook[133] Wed Jul  9 19:34:28 imac-de-bruno-moyon.local quicklookd[133] <Error>: CGContextClosePath: no current point. 
09/07/08 19:34:28 com.apple.quicklook[133] Wed Jul  9 19:34:28 imac-de-bruno-moyon.local quicklookd[133] <Error>: CGContextClosePath: no current point. 
09/07/08 19:34:28 com.apple.quicklook[133] Wed Jul  9 19:34:28 imac-de-bruno-moyon.local quicklookd[133] <Error>: CGContextClosePath: no current point. 
09/07/08 19:34:39 quicklookd[133] [QL ERROR] 'Creating thumbnail' timed out for '<QLThumbnailRequest /Users/nono/Desktop/The Bank Job.avi>' 
09/07/08 19:34:40 [0x0-0x17017].com.apple.systemevents[131] com.apple.FolderActions.enabled: Already loaded 
09/07/08 19:34:47 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] BootCacheControl: could not fetch history: Cannot allocate memory 
09/07/08 19:34:47 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] BootCacheControl: could not stop cache/fetch history: Cannot allocate memory 
09/07/08 19:34:55 quicklookd[136] [QL ERROR] 'Creating thumbnail' timed out for '<QLThumbnailRequest /Users/nono/Desktop/lei-ud.avi>' 
09/07/08 19:35:06 quicklookd[143] [QL ERROR] 'Creating thumbnail' timed out for '<QLThumbnailRequest /Users/nono/Desktop/juste une fois-.avi>'


----------



## ntx (9 Juillet 2008)

Ce que tu donnes à plutôt l'air de correspondre à la phase de démarrage. Tu n'as rien dans CrashReporter qui correspond à l'heure du crash ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2008)

corsica06 a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> J'ai un petit problème avec mon Imac 24 qui date de janvier 2008 (avec 3 Go de mémoire).
> 
> ...



Dans Préférences/économiseur d'énergie/option, est ce que la case "redémarrer automatiquement après une panne de courant" est cochée ?
Si oui, c'est peut être des petites coupures de courant ?

Si non, pas d'idée.

Sly54


----------



## corsica06 (9 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour votre aide 

Bon, je viens de décocher "redémarrer automatiquement après une panne de courant" dans Préférences/économiseur d'énergie/option et le problème est toujours la.

Je viens de faire un "Hardware Apple Test" qui est négatif et pendant les 50 mn du test l'ordinateur n'a pas planté.
5 mn après le redémarrage --> plantage 

Sinon, je ne sais pas ou regarder dans "CrashReporter", car j'en trouve plusieurs dans la console avec pleins de choix possible 

Si jamais c'est logiciel ou un fichier du système d'exploitation qui est manquant, il y à une solution pour réparer Leopard sans tout réinstaller ??

Sinon, je viens de regarder les températures :

Je tourne entre 45 ET 58°c, sauf "Wireless module" à 65°c et "Power supply position 1" à 82°c


----------



## corsica06 (10 Juillet 2008)

Bon, l'Imac est resté arreté toute la nuit.

Ce matin je l'allume et juste après avoir tapé le mot de pass : l'Imac redémarre :mouais:

Donc, je me demande si je test une réinstallation de Léopard ou si je le retourne direct sous garantie en boutique


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

corsica06 a dit:


> Ce matin je l'allume et juste après avoir tapé le mot de pass : l'Imac redémarre :mouais:



>>>perso ce serait direct sav (ton power supply à 82°C pas normal à mon sens, il doit se mettre en sécurité et redémarrer.) En tout cas, ce n'est pas un soucis d'application puisque le redémarrage a eu lieu avant le démarrage de la session.

Tu peux toujours réinstaller léopard mais j'y crois pas beaucoup.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juillet 2008)

corsica06 a dit:


> Bon, l'Imac est resté arreté toute la nuit.
> 
> Ce matin je l'allume et juste après avoir tapé le mot de pass : l'Imac redémarre :mouais:
> 
> Donc, je me demande si je test une réinstallation de Léopard ou si je le retourne direct sous garantie en boutique


 
power supply à 82°c ?????

moi j'irais jeter un oeil de ce coté là ! 

Ton alim est probablement fichue, ou mal ventilée...

SAV directos !

edith: grilled


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> edith: grilled



normal, activité supérieure, expérience supérieure


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> normal, activité supérieure, expérience supérieure


 
c'est petit ça.....

tout petit
.
.
.
.


----------



## corsica06 (10 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour votre aide  

Je viens de faire un test qui à un rapport avec L'Imac et la Livebox et je n'ai plus de plantage depuis 2h 

J'ai désactivé "Airport", car j'avais "Wireless module" à 65°c 

Donc, je reste comme ça pour voir (je me connect depuis mon PC  ) et si c'est ça, de toute façon c'est retour SAV


----------



## corsica06 (10 Juillet 2008)

:mouais::mouais::mouais:

ZUUUT, il vient de rebooter à nouveau  

Bon, je viens de téléphoner à la boutique ou je l'ai acheté (MCS) et je le ramène samedi matin pour des test  

Je vous tiendrais au courant


----------



## Sadik (11 Juillet 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème il y a a peu près deux mois (achat d'un I Mac 20p en février 2008).
Le seul remède que j'ai trouvé a été le SAV. Ils ont changé le bloc d'alim et il ne plante plus désormais.

Par contre là, depuis 2 semaines, mon ventilo se met à tourner à fond pour rien (température de la pièce correcte, aucune appli en route)

Aucun rapport direct avec la première panne apparemment mais très très chiant. Si jamais vous quelqu'un avait résolu ce problème sans passer par le SAV, qu'il me fasse signe !


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2008)

Sadik a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème il y a a peu près deux mois (achat d'un I Mac 20p en février 2008).
> Le seul remède que j'ai trouvé a été le SAV. Ils ont changé le bloc d'alim et il ne plante plus désormais.
> 
> Par contre là, depuis 2 semaines, mon ventilo se met à tourner à fond pour rien (température de la pièce correcte, aucune appli en route)
> ...



Quand les ventilateurs s'emballent sans raison, il y a deux réflexes à adopter simples:
- installer istat pro et regarder les T°C de la machine et le niveau des ventilateurs (une batterie qui chauffe est différente d'un processeur qui tourne sans raison)
- utiliser le moniteur d'activité si c'est le processeur pour connaître le processus défaillant. Un exemple parmi tant d'autre, une pile d'impression assez ancienne qui utilise du processeur... avec des envois de requête en continu. Concrètement, tu n'as rien demandé et tu fais rien, et pourtant le processeur tourne à 90%... Ceci est un exemple.

Donc, analyse et reviens nous


----------



## Sadik (12 Juillet 2008)

J'ai utilisé _istat pro_ et voilà les résultats (je ne sais les analyser complètement mais il me semble qu'il n'y a pas d'activité anormale qui nécessite un tel refroidissement, mon ventilo s'en donnant à c&#339;ur joie au moment où j'écris)


----------



## corsica06 (18 Juillet 2008)

résultat des courses :

Remplacement bloc d'alimentation + carte mère


----------



## el-manu (23 Septembre 2008)

Bon j'ai le même pb que toi !
En combien de temps ont il réparé ton imac ?

Je l'ai acheté à la fnac et j'ai peur de temps de réparation .


----------



## corsica06 (23 Septembre 2008)

Le mien est resté 15 Jours chez un revendeur Apple à Cannes


----------



## Mr Meuble (23 Septembre 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème avec un iMac 20 pouces (2 fois!!!) et le SAV Apple a réparé la bête en 10-15 jours les deux fois.


----------



## Guigui Poipoi (27 Septembre 2008)

Bon et bien meme problème pour moi les amis.

J'ai le problème de ventilo qui se mettait en route après moins d'une minute d'utilisation.
Donc après un passage au SAV , le pb de ventilo est résolu (normalement...) mais depuis que l'ai récupérer j'ai aussi ce problème de re-démarrage intempestif et irrégulier.

Je crois qu'il va encore retourner au SAV, à moins que quelqu'un ait des idées ?


----------



## Sadik (10 Octobre 2008)

Pour les ventilo, je l'ai finalement amené à la Fnac (encore une fois) et je viens tout juste de le récupérer. Résultat : changement du disque dur ( :mouais: ) et reparamétrage du mac.
Au passage, vive Time Machine!
Pour le redémarrage intempestif, je n'ai pû le régler qu'après un premier séjour en SAV, avec changement de l'alim à la clef!

Du coup je me retrouve avec un Mac qui n'a pas un an, une alim neuve et un DD neuf!
Si j'ai de nouveau un pépin, je me dirigerai vers un exorciseur agréé Apple.


----------



## bastien75007 (11 Mars 2009)

bonjour, j'ai un mac pro et j'ai le mm problème de redémarrage sans raison, j'ai téléchargé le logiciel pour voir les tempé de mes disques...

dans les CPU j'ai l'IDLE à 90% sans grosse activité sur mon ordi st ce normal??


----------



## ideoblc (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous...

Au lieu de créer un nouveau sujet, je me permet de réutiliser celui-ci.
Cela fait une à deux journée que mon iMac redémarre lors de micro coupure d'électricité. La case "redémarrer automatiquement après une panne de courant" est évidemment décochée.
Le iMac est sur un multiprise (pas la possibilité de faire autrement) où sont également connecté modem/routeur/disque externe/enceinte.
Cela fait plusieurs mois que c'est connecté ainsi sans le moindre souci. Avez vous une idée à la question ?
Merci d'avance à celles et ceux qui répondront !


----------



## Jahja (13 Juillet 2011)

UP !
C'est exactement les mêmes symptômes que moi... 

Je viens d'installer iStats.
Power Supply :  75°C
CPU idle :  qui fait du yoyo entre 89% - 96%

Je n'ai que Safari et iTunes en arrière plan (musique en pause)...


----------



## jbd (7 Octobre 2013)

Pour moi, c'était la petite souris.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2013)

jbd a dit:


> Pour moi, c'était la petite souris.



 gné ??


----------



## Mr_twang (3 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de réutiliser ce thread pour mon problème. 

Je suis possesseur d'un macbook pro de mi 2009, 
Processeur  2,26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire  8 Go 1333 MHz DDR3
Graphisme  NVIDIA GeForce 9400M 256 Mo
Logiciel  OS X 10.9.2 (13C64)
Deux disques durs ( un 500Go pour les données, un SSD 120Go pour le système)
J'ai régulièrement des redémarrages intempestifs avec messages d'erreurs, surement des kernels panic. J'ai pensé que c'était aussi un pblm de compatibilité entre les applications, j'ai donc supprimé les applications précedemment installées comme uTorrent, Logic Pro / GarageBand, VLC. Cela va mieux, jusqu'a certains moments où cela recommence, freeze de l'écran, le son qui se mets en mode "disque rayé", puis redémarrage et msg d'erreur.

Au dernier redémarrage il m'a affiché ça:

Anonymous UUID:       6E2855F8-44B6-7829-ADDC-D9548C14C3B3

Mon Mar  3 13:49:51 2014
panic(cpu 1 caller 0xffffff800dcdbe2e): Kernel trap at 0xffffff7f8fbd667c, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x000000008001003b, CR2: 0xffffef7f8fbfc9b8, CR3: 0x00000000109ff000, CR4: 0x0000000000000660
RAX: 0x0fffff8d79610000, RBX: 0xffffef7f8fbfc9b0, RCX: 0x0000000000000001, RDX: 0x0000072869f08bd9
RSP: 0xffffff80f6053d80, RBP: 0xffffff80f6053e70, RSI: 0x0000074869f04069, RDI: 0xffffff80ef90d148
R8:  0x00000000e0000000, R9:  0x0000000000000005, R10: 0x0000000000004822, R11: 0x0000000000000206
R12: 0xffffff801fbaf000, R13: 0x0000000000000005, R14: 0xffffff80ef90d148, R15: 0xffffff7f8fbfae20
RFL: 0x0000000000010006, RIP: 0xffffff7f8fbd667c, CS:  0x0000000000000008, SS:  0x0000000000000010
Fault CR2: 0xffffef7f8fbfc9b8, Error code: 0x0000000000000002, Fault CPU: 0x1

Backtrace (CPU 1), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff80f6053a10 : 0xffffff800dc22fa9 
0xffffff80f6053a90 : 0xffffff800dcdbe2e 
0xffffff80f6053c60 : 0xffffff800dcf3326 
0xffffff80f6053c80 : 0xffffff7f8fbd667c 
0xffffff80f6053e70 : 0xffffff7f8fbd5899 
0xffffff80f6053f30 : 0xffffff800dcdd6ec 
0xffffff80f6053f50 : 0xffffff800dc375ba 
0xffffff80f6053f90 : 0xffffff800dc37908 
0xffffff80f6053fb0 : 0xffffff800dcd6ff7 
      Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
         com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement(216.0)[70947979-EA9B-39D1-AD15-CDAB19F031AF]@0xffffff7f8fbd3000->0xffffff7f8fbfdfff

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
13C64

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 13.1.0: Thu Jan 16 19:40:37 PST 2014; root:xnu-2422.90.20~2/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 9FEA8EDC-B629-3ED2-A1A3-6521A1885953
Kernel slide:     0x000000000da00000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff800dc00000
System model name: MacBookPro5,5 (Mac-F2268AC8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 14442232596891
last loaded kext at 1597325494839: com.apple.driver.AppleIntelMCEReporter    104 (addr 0xffffff7f8ffcb000, size 49152)
last unloaded kext at 1679943732384: com.apple.driver.AppleIntelMCEReporter    104 (addr 0xffffff7f8ffcb000, size 32768)
loaded kexts:
com.apple.filesystems.smbfs    2.0.1
com.apple.filesystems.autofs    3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor    1.9.5d0
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager    4.2.3f10
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC    1.60
com.apple.driver.AGPM    100.14.15
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver    124
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA    2.6.0f1
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver    2.6.0f1
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient    3.5.13
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight    170.3.5
com.apple.GeForceTesla    8.2.4
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet    1.0.0d1
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X    7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWAccess    1
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl    1.1.12
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport    4.2.3f10
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU    2.0.4d1
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin    1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC    1.7.0
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor    3.0.4d1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons    240.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard    240.2
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless    1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib    1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache    35
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController    325.7
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader    3.4.1
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter    404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage    2.5.1
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331    700.20.22
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI    4.9.9
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub    666.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort    3.0.0
com.apple.nvenet    2.0.21
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBOHCI    656.4.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI    660.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager    161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC    2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET    1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons    2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS    2.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC    2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC    1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient    216.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall    153
com.apple.security.quarantine    3
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement    216.0.0
com.apple.kext.triggers    1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily    10.0.7
com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl    3.4.35
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib    2.6.0f1
com.apple.vecLib.kext    1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily    1.9.5fc2
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib    1.14
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert    1.0.4
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController    2.6.0f1
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily    2.6.0f1
com.apple.nvidia.classic.NVDANV50HalTesla    8.2.4
com.apple.nvidia.classic.NVDAResmanTesla    8.2.4
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface    91
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily    4.2.3f10
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController    1.0.11d1
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport    4.2.3f10
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP    2.2.6
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginLegacy    1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI    1.0.12d1
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily    5.7.0d10
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport    2.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily    2.4.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC    3.1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch    240.9
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver    660.4.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice    3.6.6
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass    3.6.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily    3.6.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub    650.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite    656.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family    630.35
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily    4.5.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient    660.4.2
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily    2.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily    3.2
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily    675.4.0
com.apple.driver.NVSMU    2.2.9
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM    2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime    2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily    2.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily    1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox    278.11
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch    1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet    7
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore    2
com.apple.driver.DiskImages    371.1
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily    1.9
com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily    23
com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore    28.30
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform    2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily    2.9
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily    1.4
com.apple.kec.pthread    1
com.apple.kec.corecrypto    1.0
Model: MacBookPro5,5, BootROM MBP55.00AC.B03, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.26 GHz, 8 GB, SMC 1.47f2
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, PCI, 256 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1333 MHz, 0x830B, 0x4D3253344736344342384842354E2D434720
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1333 MHz, 0x830B, 0x4D3253344736344342384842354E2D434720
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x8D), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.100.22)
Bluetooth: Version 4.2.3f10 13477, 3 services, 15 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: SPCC SSD110, 120,03 GB
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD5000BPVT-00HXZT1, 500,11 GB
USB Device: Built-in iSight
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
USB Device: IR Receiver
USB Device: BRCM2046 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
Thunderbolt Bus: 

Si vous avez une idée.. ça m'éviterai de péter un plomb une fois de plus ! 

Merci d'avance,

Ben


----------

